# How much to plow and salt?



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm new to this so I'm not really sure what to charge to plow and salt this lot. It would be a 1" trigger and I'd be doing the walks as well.


----------



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh and the lot size is 36,000 sq ft


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where you gonna out the snow?


----------



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Where you gonna out the snow?


There's a couple spots off in the corners I can put it. Any idea what to charge for this? I was thinking $500 per push but really have no idea if it's too much or too little


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where is "South Plainfield"?

That'll have a lot to do with a correct answer.

However, I can say with decent certainty that no matter where you are, you won't have to worry about putting the snow anywhere for $500.00 because you won't be the one plowing it.

How long do YOU think it will take to plow it?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's in Jersey.


----------



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Where is "South Plainfield"?
> 
> That'll have a lot to do with a correct answer.
> 
> ...


It's in New Jersey. I don't really know how long it would take because I'm not use to plowing commercial lots. I've only done driveways. That's why I'm asking. If I had to venture to guess I would say 25-30 mins just to plow. Another 20 mins for the walks. I'm guessing you think $500 is too much? I read a post on here of someone in this area charging .014 x sq ft. The lots is 36,000 so that's where I came up with that number. Again, I don't know. Just looking for feedback or suggestions on how to charge. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$22.39 and a six pack of Busch


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

That's almost as good as they get in Montana.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's Jersey, I'd say at least $1500\push. And a twelver of Yuengling.

If it was Wyoming,it would be closer to $2K.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Fast guess, 250.00, but some one will do it for less. How are you going to salt it? Bagged or bulk?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's Jersey, I'd say at least $1500\push. And a twelver of Yuengling.
> 
> If it was Wyoming,it would be closer to $2K.


Oops I said Montana instead of Wyoming and totally messed up the joke


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like it will need a loader and push box to move the snow where needed to pile
latley they have been getting more snow than here


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't know about back there for standard practice but out here no one is ever going to pay to push the snow all to the back of a building. Obviously you push the snow away from the building but we sacrifice parking spaces here. The stalls that are the building side would be back dragged to pull snow away from the building and then plowed into designated parking spaces that the customer is willing to sacrifice. If those fill up then it gets hauled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leolkfrm said:


> looks like it will need a loader and push box to move the snow where needed to pile
> latley they have been getting more snow than here


Is 1 enough?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

spitfire3416 said:


> It's in New Jersey. I don't really know how long it would take because I'm not use to plowing commercial lots. I've only done driveways. That's why I'm asking. If I had to venture to guess I would say 25-30 mins just to plow. Another 20 mins for the walks. I'm guessing you think $500 is too much? I read a post on here of someone in this area charging .014 x sq ft. The lots is 36,000 so that's where I came up with that number. Again, I don't know. Just looking for feedback or suggestions on how to charge. Any help is much appreciated.


25-30 minutes to plow at $500. thats a $1000. an hour for you and your truck. Are your sure thats enough.


----------

